# Configure as FC target



## anoopn80 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

I want to configure my FreeBSD machine as FC target. I have already configured the Qlogic HBA on the server in target mode.  I have not found any help beyond this. I would like to  configure multiple initiator groups so that I can allow multiple other initiators to use my FreeBSD machine as a target. This will help to selectively expose volumes to a particular initiator.

I have not found any useful information on the web which explains the procedure to use FreeBSD as target device for multiple initiators ( initiator groups). 

Please help.

Thanks
-Anoop


----------



## kustar (Jan 21, 2014)

*M*ore than year there is no answer, and this post is closest to my current issue. Again, I have exactly the same idea (set up freebsd FreeBSD as a FC target) and I have found nothing about initiators' WWNNs on the web. The only thing I got is absence of this functionality. Does anyone know the developers' plans? Will this be added some day? How did you who set up FreeBSD as a FC target overcome this issue? Setting up a target available for all initiators is definitely a bad idea.


----------



## kustar (Jan 24, 2014)

in mailing list found 


Kenneth D. Merry ken at FreeBSD.org
Thu Jan 5 04:51:03 UTC 2012
....
Configuring and Running CTL:
===========================
.....

  Note that all CTL LUNs are presented to all frontends.  There is no
  LUN masking, or separate, per-port configuration.
.....


Does anyone know future plans about this in development?


----------

